# Confirming an historical story



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Can somebody confirm something I read briefly some years ago?: During the division of Germany, an East German orchestra traveled to the West to perform. While in the West, the windows on their bus were covered so that the musicians could not see how much better life was there. This sounds like something the regime would have done, but if somebody knows specific details, I would appreciate it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

sorry no idea- try google


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am sure our member SiegendesLicht can help you out.


----------

